
Stick with SQL, stop using NoSQL for your web app's database - parisk
https://stateofprogress.blog/choose-sql-d017cfc08870
======
andreicon
Here, here, don't be frustrated, we've all made wrong choices in our life,
you'll get the chance to use NoSQL for the right purpose someday.

~~~
parisk
Definitely not the end of the world. I was very happy though to understand why
relational databases is still the right choice for the most web applications,
to store their data.

